# any mk3s on bags here?



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

Just curious guys. Ive searched and been through the threads but i was wondering if there were any more as its an avenue i may well be looking into








my car..


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello i have a mk4 sorry i can not help


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

Who the **** is Steven Doe.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

Check the FAQ. A few mkIII builds there. Love your car btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

bagyard cars:
dubbinT (tyler)
















eric (not on vortex much)








charmander








doug








mike kippen (we'll be lucky if we see it finished...ever)









and ramon. is now on bagyards too


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

music to my ears Andrew. all are those are super low. just what the doctor ordered


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

i didnt doubt the bagyards, but i just wanted to see some shizzle with my peepers







An im liking it. Thing with air is, in my opinion, if your not getting stupid stupid low then there is no point. 
The mk3 is all ready low, but i want it on the floor. lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

Hi JAmes















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif catn wait to see your car on air once its done, i'm sure @ H2O we'll chat some mroe... 
There is a few others w/ bag over coils somewhere, just gotta find pictures of them...


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Santi, mate. Yeah im so excited for H20. First American show and second time in the Stated. oooweeee
another one of the car, this time since going golf front 









and this to give a better idea of how it sits, pre air.










_Modified by oldskool_james at 10:53 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice, it'll be a different experience from Euro shows. 
Air will be able to get you w/ a NA lip on the floor, so you might need to get rid of the VR lip.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskool_james* »_Thing with air is, in my opinion, if your not getting stupid stupid low then there is no point. 
The mk3 is all ready low, but i want it on the floor. lol

I like that attitude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskool_james* »_Thanks Santi, mate. Yeah im so excited for H20. First American show and second time in the Stated. oooweeee

Cant wait to party with you crazy ****ers


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Cant wait to party with you crazy ****ers
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I didnt mean you..
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*























http://www.itsalmosttime.co.uk/blog/


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oldskool_james)*

This is his coilover stage btw.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskool_james* »_i didnt doubt the bagyards, but i just wanted to see some shizzle with my peepers







An im liking it. Thing with air is, in my opinion, if your not getting stupid stupid low then there is no point. 
The mk3 is all ready low, but i want it on the floor. lol

Drive it dumped on coils first then get air. You gotta pay your dues. Otherwise you'll turn into one of those jack asses riding around in the skies and parking low. 
Cars look cooler rolling low then parked low.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

its pretty dumped dude. And i think ive done my time... 6 years on could will do for me for now


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskool_james* »_its pretty dumped dude. And i think ive done my time... 6 years on could will do for me for now









only 6... eh I dont know james...


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

back off you. hahaha


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_
Drive it dumped on coils first then get air. You gotta pay your dues. Otherwise you'll turn into one of those jack asses riding around in the skies and parking low. 
Cars look cooler rolling low then parked low.


I plan to roll low & park high for the first few weeks to really bother people, but thats how I roll.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: any mk3s on bags here? (oldskool_james)*

jsut saw this one on anotehr thread..


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

oooooh boys low


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*



















_Modified by Charmander at 8:11 PM 8-29-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: any mk3s on bags here? (oldskool_james)*

here is another.. 
PAnscrapers mobile!!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: any mk3s on bags here? (oldskool_james)*

if you're going with bagyard, have them shorten the strut a 1/2" before they send them out so you don't have to BS with the strut mount http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: any mk3s on bags here? (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_here is another.. 
PAnscrapers mobile!! 











Anyone know where I can get more info/photos of this beast?


----------



## TeamNCT04 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

doug








such a hot car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

this is my turd it will look better some day 










_Modified by tvr6-11404 at 7:38 AM 8-22-2009_


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tvr6-11404)*

A few more of Rance (Charmander)


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gaets)*

is that mk2 on air? **** is dumpeddddd


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome stuff guys. Keep em coming.
i melted a coil pack this weekend. Bad times.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Unit01* »_
Anyone know where I can get more info/photos of this beast?

panscrapers.com


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

does anyone know the specs on any of these wheels? im bagging a 4 lug mk3 and need to decide on specs to order some wheels. what do people think of 16x8.5 et25 and 16x9 et25 with rolled fenders? think the fenders will hit lip?


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (windsorvr)*

any poke is to much poke when framing a mk3 out. either get some serious camber or smaller wheels, i hope the specs you imd me for helped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Charmander at 8:13 PM 8-29-2009_


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Lets bump this thread up and see more mk3s


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_any poke is to much poke when framing a mk3 out. 
_Modified by Charmander at 8:13 PM 8-29-2009_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

Oh boy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bagyard or Rayvern struts?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*









my favorite mk3 EVER.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (d.tek)*

I think we got all the us mk3's on bags that i know of. 
Me
Tyler
Doug (someone else has this car now)
eric
ramon
there's that brown jetta on rs's
a windsor 2L with the bashed fender
PQ (car was amazing what happened to it?)
T Red Jetta on Bronze Brock B1's sold his setup 
That Brownish 3.5 gti
kayla if her car is ever finished. 
Here's some more of mine and what I could find. 
































































































































Alright I give up for now.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Charmander)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
my favorite mk3 EVER.


great plates would really help out that rear stance.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
great plates would really help out that rear stance.

i dislike great plates.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
i dislike great plates.


too bad. I have a set sitting in my kitchen right now, waiting to get some camber shims for the rear too then it's all going in.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
too bad. I have a set sitting in my kitchen right now, waiting to get some camber shims for the rear too then it's all going in. 

should have just bought the banchwerks plates then.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_
should have just bought the banchwerks plates then. 

silly charmader, banchworks plates arent for mk4s


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_
silly charmader, banchworks plates arent for mk4s 









ohhh right, he has a mk4....







, in that case if eric does anything he should get banchwerks.
P.S. how goes da hard pipes jon?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_
should have just bought the banchwerks plates then. 


Already asked about them before getting the great plates, cause shawn showed them to me awhile ago, but they dont make them for mk4s..


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

not happening til after h20. i want time to play for a while. other new things will be done though


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_not happening til after h20. i want time to play for a while. other new things will be done though

I don't think I'll do hard lines but I would really like to convert all my fittings from quick connect to manual compression fittings.


----------



## danmolina22 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Charmander)*

Thats bags?


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_Thats bags?

yezzir.


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_kayla if her car is ever finished. 


shut it!







i finally made some progress by putting a rear euro bumper on it the other day...now its officially ready for paint


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (VDUBgirl.)*

i was wondering what happened to your car


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

Yeah me too, ever since the mk3 forum got the thread locked, I've been curious to see how low it ended up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: any mk3s on bags here? (oldskool_james)*

well, it didnt make much progress since the thread got locked. ive just sanded down the textured front and rear euro bumpers, and have acquired a full GTI interior. i have been waiting for my car to be able to get back into andys shop so he can fix some last minute dents and primer the whole thing. after that i can paint it, and put it all back together.
after its painted ill probably post a thread with all of the progress pictures too so everyone can see how it was made and how it ended up


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: any mk3s on bags here? (VDUBgirl.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBgirl.* »_well, it didnt make much progress since the thread got locked. ive just sanded down the textured front and rear euro bumpers, and have acquired a full GTI interior. i have been waiting for my car to be able to get back into andys shop so he can fix some last minute dents and primer the whole thing. after that i can paint it, and put it all back together.
after its painted ill probably post a thread with all of the progress pictures too so everyone can see how it was made and how it ended up









Any idea what you're doing with your c pillars? That was always the part i hated about bens coupe, and in said progress pictures are you wearing black lace in reflections?


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: any mk3s on bags here? (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_
Any idea what you're doing with your c pillars? That was always the part i hated about bens coupe, and in said progress pictures are you wearing black lace in reflections? 

splice jetta and gti ones together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i have no idea what you are talking about with the lace....


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: any mk3s on bags here? (VDUBgirl.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBgirl.* »_
splice jetta and gti ones together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i have no idea what you are talking about with the lace....









that sounds rad, take pictures for me so i can send them over to ben, and i knew i should have saved those pictures


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskool_james* »_

























done yet?


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

nope








just waiting on the bags to arrive and its game time.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Geez slacker.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Which bags did you go with again? I know I asked at H2O and completely forget; I was so tired after driving all day! Great meeting you by the way, I can't wait to see this thing on the floor!


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

cheers Shawn








And yourself Anthony! your car is a real inspiration to me. It literally blew my mind at h20


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

James I feel bad we didn't even get properly introduced... That I remember.








I was down at broke a lot more this year.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

dont worry mate, ill catch you next year for definite








Man i cant wait to get my struts now. Its been one long summer.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

oooof


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_PQ (car was amazing what happened to it?)


traded it for an a4 that i am now looking to bag


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (P Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_
traded it for an a4 that i am now looking to bag









sick its already sitting low


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

updates on this next week some time


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I want my click back


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

i. am. so. sorry.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

oh

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I sent you a box of nothing.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I sent you a box of nothing. 

it's full of crisp oregon air.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

lol. Just waiting on my rear bags and a couple of fittings now and were good to go.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Better than the texas air I am in right now!! 
Can't wait to see this car even lower


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_This is his coilover stage btw.


Bag stage..
Earlier this year.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

updates?


----------



## timberland20 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm still looking for a way to get the front lower.











_Modified by timberland20 at 3:23 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

^16s


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (timberland20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timberland20* »_I'm still looking for a way to get the front lower.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What front struts are you using?

_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBgirl.* »_









Hey don't you have a bagged mk3?? Has there been any progress lately?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What front struts are you using?
Hey don't you have a bagged mk3?? Has there been any progress lately?


anthony its painted now







She moves to florida in a month or so. . .


----------



## timberland20 (Jul 27, 2008)

i'm using a Koni set.
got a pic of them before they where rebuild


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (timberland20)*

looking forward to seeing this thing bagged! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beilman (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

oldskool_james, You should keep it the way it is. It looks bad-ass...and for static it is a really nice stance


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

GTFO the car is already off static


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea i need new struts.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_GTFO the car is already off static <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38849-l-miLiM9RbflKgiExmFe7Gpw.gif" BORDER="0">


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (oldskool_james)*

have ordered full digital to my G3 Variant


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

James I wish I was coming to england this year. My goal is next year.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

Cant wait guys. Ill be out for H20 again this year. If not then Broke Down. see you there


----------



## 96BlKjEt (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

I was wondering i had a lincoln with air ride, is there a way to configure the air system to run by computer n have a preset height for the car or when it gets weighted down to raise itself up or under acceleration to lower itself? The old Lincoln MkVIIs n VIIIs had this set up, can one by had for a mk3?


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_









oh i forgot about this gif!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (96BlKjEt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96BlKjEt* »_I was wondering i had a lincoln with air ride, is there a way to configure the air system to run by computer n have a preset height for the car or when it gets weighted down to raise itself up or under acceleration to lower itself? The old Lincoln MkVIIs n VIIIs had this set up, can one by had for a mk3?

the weighted down portion is definitely possible with the accuair e-level setup. the whole raising/lowering under acceleration is a different story


----------

